# What do you drink?



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi all,I have been drinking coffee, tea, and milk, and coke......for years.I have decided to give them all up now.....that's how desperate I am to help myself with my IBS.What do you drink? What is left really? Water, I guess.I drink green tea, but even that has caffeine. What about decaffeinated green tea? I think I read somewhere that even so-called "decaffeinated" teas have some caffeine in them, plus they have chemicals in them, due to the decaffeination process. I'm worried about introducing any more chemicals into my body, afraid it will trigger my IBS.Fruit juice seems entirely out of the question for an IBS-D sufferer....am I right?What drinks work for you?(And yes, I know, I can't BELIEVE I've been drinking coffee all these years......no wonder I'd cramp and have diarrhea every time I had my morning coffee.....why I never made the connection, I'll never know.)Thank you.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

When I can tolerate it I drink water - I find if its really well chilled its easier to drink. Because I have bad nausea I drink quite a lot of flat lemonade and ginger ale but try to drink more water. Herbal teas can be really good as well, especially fennel, peppermint and ginger.


----------



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

em_t said:


> When I can tolerate it I drink water - I find if its really well chilled its easier to drink. Because I have bad nausea I drink quite a lot of flat lemonade and ginger ale but try to drink more water. Herbal teas can be really good as well, especially fennel, peppermint and ginger.


Thank you, em.I bought ginger ale the other day, but was concerned about the carbonation. I hadn't thought about drinking it flat.....think I will try that.Also, herbal teas sound like a good idea.I appreciate your help.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Flat ginger ale is great for a sick tummy. Also if I'm a bit run down those sports drinks can be good. I bought ginger capsules from Holland and Barrett recently and you can use them to make ginger tea by opening the capsules and adding hot water - surprisingly nice!


----------



## Snow (Jun 7, 2011)

I keep trying to quit coffee but I end up falling asleep at work. I don't want to get in trouble at work so I drink the coffee to stay awake and then I end up in the bathroom with IBS problems. Any suggestions to getting off coffee and finding a substitute?


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

I know that all of our bodies and our IBS respond differently to different things, but I can swear on anything that drinking either hot or iced coffee will give me D, but black tea supposedly has the same amount of caffeine or more, and does not bother my stomach. I'm not an expert so I don't know if green tea has caffeine.No wonder I've spent my entire adult life tired in the morning. I can NOT drink coffee. I do drink a lot of iced tea - Snapple, and Mango Green Tea from Trader Joe's. We don't drink a lot of soda in my house - just ginger ale, generally, but we do drink a lot of flavored seltzer, which we all like and doesn't seem to bother the IBS.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I never completely gave up on coffee, although I did substitute decaf at one point. While my morning cup(s) of coffee do make me feel less scattered, physically --it's an addiction, after all-- they never touched the bone and brain weary exhaustion and nodding off that I used to experience every afternoon. I know this will sound suspect, but my experience leads me to believe this has more to do with mineral deficiencies than any effect of caffeine or a lack of B-12. I was talked into trying a vitamin mineral supplement with exceptionally highly absorbed minerals and stopped nodding off within a couple of weeks. This recovery of energy levels has continued since 1998 and began a life changing process of supplementation.Mark


----------



## IBS-D guy (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a peppermint tea every morning. It helps calm the ibs a little. I also drink sugar free squash, the artificial sweetners dont seem to affect me like they affect some other people.


----------



## Feline_Divine (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't have a problem with beverages. I drink milk, some fruit juices (apple, orange, cranberry), teas, and sodas. Never drank coffee. I love the smell but not the taste.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I drink water, weak teas and seltzer that isn't too bubbly... (I stir it to get rid of the bubbles.) Sometimes I will slice lemon or limes and put a piece in.


----------



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd like to thank each and every one of you for offering some very good suggestions.Great ideas, many of which I'm going to try.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I drink A lot of Gatorade and tea. I do drink my coffee in the morning. However I buy a very mild blend. I drink Starbucks breakfast blend half caffeinated. It doesn't seem to bother my stomach too bad. When I want a soda I will drink ginger ale or diet mountain dew.


----------



## laofeng (Jul 14, 2011)

Suggest fennel tea for you. It can low blood sugar. I drink it for a long time and feel good day by day.


----------



## rellybelly17 (Jun 10, 2011)

carbonated water is my favorite, the bubbles settle my tummy and there is no caffine so no problem! you can add a slice of lemon or lime to flavor it too


----------

